# Subsequent Hospital Care Coding



## Tori (Oct 14, 2011)

A patient is admitted for urosepsis.  If while in the hospital, a second physician gets called in to see patient (in the evening) due to sore throat; can the second physician bill out a subsequent hospital visit code, as well; or is that included in the hospital visit by the rounding physician for that day?  I'm trying to figure out if we can bill 2 visits for the same day since it's 2 docs with 2 different dx codes.


----------



## Cherish79 (Oct 20, 2011)

If they are 2 different specialties with 2 different dx, then yes, you should be able to bill a subsequent hospital visit for both.


----------



## Thumper72 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they both bill under the same tax id and Group NPI, you cannot bill two different visits.


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2011)

Tori said:


> A patient is admitted for urosepsis.  If while in the hospital, a second physician gets called in to see patient (in the evening) due to sore throat; can the second physician bill out a subsequent hospital visit code, as well; or is that included in the hospital visit by the rounding physician for that day?  I'm trying to figure out if we can bill 2 visits for the same day since it's 2 docs with 2 different dx codes.



I would say, if they are from the same practice and this was an on call situation you would have a tough time getting two visits on the same day paid.  If they are not in the same practice and since there are two different dx codes, then yes definitely code and bill the visit.  You still might have to send documentation showing why the second visit was necessary.


----------

